# newbe from the o.c.



## micalle (Aug 9, 2009)

Hello, my name is Mike I've been Modeling for about 2years now build mostly military aircraft some armor and cars. My work bench is a bit crude is there photos or work spaces to look at to get an idea how one might set one up. thanks


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Mike. I encourage you to have a look at our modelling section.Greetings from Poland.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 9, 2009)

Where in the OC are you from?


----------



## trackend (Aug 9, 2009)

hi and welcome


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 9, 2009)

welcome to the forums, micalle..

I assume "the o.c." is supposed to mean Orange County, California?


----------



## imalko (Aug 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome from Serbia. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Geedee (Aug 9, 2009)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 9, 2009)

Hiya micalle, welcome.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 9, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2009)

Welcome to the family Mike!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 10, 2009)

G'day mate, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 10, 2009)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 10, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Sir! Post away!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 10, 2009)

Hello and welcome form England.


----------



## PurplePenguin (Aug 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Mike. I'm wondering about this "o.c." Is that the Old Country ????

Charles


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 10, 2009)

Welcome Mike. Happy posting.


----------

